# only Caucasian



## LemonGurih (Dec 25, 2010)

in the grim dark future, there was only Caucasian, WTF?

where are the other races? Asian, African, and others?
where there any reason? maybe the emperor was racist and wipe them all in the unification war 






oh there was one African, Jonah Orion from DoW, but the only African in the universe? poor guy


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Er.....wtf are you talking about there are other races.
The Desert Raiders are arabic, why don't you read some more or look at lex.
In the 2nd SW book the INQ is arabic.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

In the grim darkness of the far future there is only....
White middle class adolescents.
Other races are out there in the 40K universe, it's up to you what colour you paint your guard or sm. 
As hobbyists we will tend to paint what we know and can ascociate with, the vast majority of gamers are white middle class adolescents, so thats how they paint their minis. 
That's not to say others don't paint their minis to fit with certain ethnic groups, I've seen some pretty cool paint jobs representing all sorts of ethnicities. 


As Locustgate says, it's all out there, read up on it.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Citadel sell at least two dark flesh tones (one of them actually called 'dark flesh') of you don't care to use them, that would apear to be your problem.

More than half of my army has some ethnicity other than caucasian.


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

Mainly white people play 40k so that's how they paint their characters. Im black so I paint my army black but that doesn't mean I prefer black people it just means that's what I know.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't paint flesh, all my army have full helmets.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

What about the Salamanders? they are definatly not caucasion

Inquisitor toth is darked skinned in DoW1 Jonah was caucasion

also locus Tallarn guys are european not arabic look at the models


----------



## LemonGurih (Dec 25, 2010)

well right, just because they live in a desert doesn't mean they're arabic


there's nothing in the codex or novels (at least not that one that I've read) that implied the existence of say, Asian or arabic


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Barnster said:


> What about the Salamanders? they are definatly not caucasion
> 
> Inquisitor toth is darked skinned in DoW1 Jonah was caucasion
> 
> also locus Tallarn guys are european not arabic look at the models


Ok....my bad..I forgot the Salamanders.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The White Scars are asian or if you're looking specifically for asian Guard I'm sure they're out there or you could just create your own.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

LemonGurih said:


> well right, just because they live in a desert doesn't mean they're arabic


Actually... that's exactly what that means. If by "Arabic" you mean one of a number of peoples who live in that part of the world.

At the end of the day, "race" is just a label for entirely superficial physical appearances that occur PRECISELY because of the environment our various peoples have existed in over the long-term. Arabic people look the way they do because they have existed in a desert environment for as long as they have.



> there's nothing in the codex or novels (at least not that one that I've read) that implied the existence of say, Asian or arabic


Nor should there be.

Warhammer 40k is an incredibly dystopian universe wherein humanity--as a WHOLE--is driven to inflict genocidal violence on anything they consider to be alien or ideologically contrary to their own dogma. Petty physical differences such as variances in skin color mean absolutely nothing in that context.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

The White Scars are suppose to be 40k Mongols.

The descriptions I've heard about the Salamanders are that they are black.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

LemonGurih said:


> there's nothing in the codex or novels (at least not that one that I've read) that implied the existence of say, Asian or arabic


You need to read more then.

In the novel _Desert Raiders_, the Tallarn guardsmen are are all described as arabic or black, never mind that all their names are arabic sounding. They are obviously and deliberatly of North African/middle eastern descent. The Attilan rough riders and White Scars appear Asian, and the Salamanders are black. (not as a race, though.) Early fluff on the Dark Angels had them appearing of American Indian origins. I can even recall when Catachans first came out wayback when that some of the guardsmen on the box were painted black.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

When you think about it, Humanity has had a LONG TIME to inter-breed in the grim darkness of the far future, meaning racial differences will be minimised in a lot of populations.
However, there would obviously still be some planets inhabited largely by a particular race (like Tallarn or Nocturn (Salamanders' homeworld)), due to that being the race that was in abundance when shipped over, or due to evolution / natural selection taking place since they've been there so fucking long.

In summary: OP, you're wrong.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Does it matter if you are Asian when you are living on a planet that has no Asia?


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

In the grim darkness of the future there is still political correctness.

I hate threads like this, they are little more than attempts at stirring shit up.

'Why aren't all races represented?'

Because no-one in the grim darkness of 40k gives a crap, that's why. If you want black soldiers, asian soldiers etc feel free. But they are represented in fluff and fiction .... and our imaginations. That's right GW encourages you to use it once and a while, so if you feel they are under represented buy some guardsman and paint them black.

Just be warned that if you turn up at my table with an all ethnic army I am going to accuse you of racism.

What so only the '*******' in your galaxy serve in the army, while old ****** sits up in his ivory tower? You racist ...

See how stupid things get when you apply questions of race to peoples' hobbies and pass times. 

Maybe we should ban 40k entirely because it is culturally biased against certain nations because of its use of dice and math.

Rant over.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Gonna have to agree with D-A-C here. Racism is where you _want_ to find it.

I've actually noticed that there are several characters described in the HH novels as having darker skin tones. (Yes I paid attention. Does that make me politically correct or does it make me a racist? You decide.)

To the OP:

At the end of the day it really doesn't matter, since most characters aren't described in the fluff or novels by their skin tone anyway. Let your imagination decide what color they are. If you assume, by default, that every character is white just because they don't specify otherwise, then you might consider a little introspection before you point the finger, friend.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

There is one race though that is never represented...

Gingers...

I think they died out... or were all killed off? Or did they become Space Wolves? Hmmm... definitely something for the Inquisition to get excited about there.

As for the racial and cultural stereotypes a few have not been mentioned but are quite interesting;

1). Praetorian; Welsh/English
2). Mordian; German
3). Cadian; American Catachan; American Vietnam era
4). White Scars/Rough Riders Asian/Russian (northern)
5). Valhallan; European Russian
6). Space Wolves; Scandinanvian

And if you further into GW itself...

1). Tilean Italian
2). Empire German
3). Bretonian French
4). Cathay Asian
5). Kislev Norse/Russian

I think GW has deliberately avoided attempting to give us stereotypes for a particular race to any great extreme though. I wonder though.... seriously what humanity would look like if we eventually just after so long are all interbred. Would even skin traits be noticeable on a terran or angular features? I am talking about a pure terran who has only had genetic material from Terra itself... 

Thats probably the big racism of the 41st M.... more like planet wide racism... look out here come those Ginger people from Fenris.... inferior types.... or Terrans thinking they are superior as they are from the seat of Empire.... etc.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Inquisitor Toth, as already mentioned, was dark-skinned, and was the single biggest badass in 40k.

Midnight


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Racism? Never! Orks are green.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I swear some of the Belladons from the Tanith 1st are ginger


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> I swear some of the Belladons from the Tanith 1st are ginger


I think you mean daywalker.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Worldkiller said:


> I think you mean daywalker.[/quote
> 
> eh?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

South Park another one of Cartmen's racist ideas.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> Racism? Never! Orks are green.


Orks are the most racist of all.
If it isn't Green, punch it :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Alexious said:


> There is one race though that is never represented...
> 
> Gingers...


They're not a race, they're a strain of mutant to be eradicated! Suffer not the ginger to live!!!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> They're not a race, they're a strain of mutant to be eradicated! Suffer not the ginger to live!!!


Ok the one thing I've never understood was why people hate gingers.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Ok the one thing I've never understood was why people hate gingers.


*IT WAS A JOKE.*
'Gingers' are actually a genetic mutation, and since the Imperium hates mutants, it was an appropriate joke.


----------



## unixknight (Jul 26, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Orks are the most racist of all.
> If it isn't Green, punch it :laugh:


Nah, they prettymuch punch green too. Equal opportunity pugilists.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Winterous said:


> *IT WAS A JOKE.*
> 'Gingers' are actually a genetic mutation, and since the Imperium hates mutants, it was an appropriate joke.


I know that, I didn't mean to sound like I was saying you hated em.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Winterous said:


> *IT WAS A JOKE.*
> 'Gingers' are actually a genetic mutation, and since the Imperium hates mutants, it was an appropriate joke.


Nice to see someone got the joke.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

locustgate said:


> Ok the one thing I've never understood was why people hate gingers.


Because they are empty, evil, souless and can't go out in the sun for too long.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Indeed, in fact many magos biologis have classisified the condition as gingervitis, whose soulessness is so strong they are believed to surpass even the black pariah in terms of the anti-psyker strength and there is a minor Inquisition Ordo dedicated to finding and training such dangerous subjects....Ordo Gingereus, lead by the esteemed Lord Inquisitor Ericus Cartmenicus.


----------



## LemonGurih (Dec 25, 2010)

case closed...



ouch...
-2 reputation


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Winterous said:


> *IT WAS A JOKE.*
> 'Gingers' are actually a genetic mutation, and since the Imperium hates mutants, it was an appropriate joke.



It is true, red hair is often caused by a mutation in the MC1R gene, although only 80% of gingers have a dysfunctional variant. Another fun fact: although only 80% of gingers have a dysfunctional MC1R gene, 100% of them are soulless nightwalking Satan-spawn.


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

Alexious said:


> There is one race though that is never represented...
> 
> Gingers...
> 
> I think they died out... or were all killed off? Or did they become Space Wolves? Hmmm... definitely something for the Inquisition to get excited about there.


There are gingers, they just call them pariahs now.


----------



## Good Minton (Sep 1, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> In the grim darkness of the future there is still political correctness.
> 
> I hate threads like this, they are little more than attempts at stirring shit up.
> 
> ...


You wrote what was going through my mind as I was reading the thread. It seems to be an attempt at being controversialist as opposed to actually being controversial.


----------



## Tylith (Jan 10, 2011)

Salamanders are Onyx black because of their gene seed mutation, though I do agree with the majority of people posting in saying that imagination is needed. I always thought Harlon Nayl (from Eisenhorn and Ravenor) was black. Patience Kys also was Asian in my imagination.

Oh, and most of the DE are represented as gingers (at least the way they painted them primarily in the codex.)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What about the Mongols of the White Scars? The Hellenic/Mediterranean of Ultramarines? The Token Black Guys, the Salamanders? The Eastern Influenced Eldar?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Good Minton said:


> You wrote what was going through my mind as I was reading the thread. It seems to be an attempt at being controversialist as opposed to actually being controversial.


That was a pretty big necro dude 



Vaz said:


> What about the Mongols of the White Scars? The Hellenic/Mediterranean of Ultramarines? The Token Black Guys, the Salamanders? The Eastern Influenced Eldar?


I always figured the Ultramarines were Roman dominion era, the laurels are a pretty big indicator to me. Their whole culture is strict discipline and absolute loyalty, and were not the Roman army pretty much like that?
Imperial Fists, although this isn't really based on any solid knowledge, seem to be Greek to me, but this could be completely wrong.
Blood Angels are feudal era Italian (meaning like, Romeo and Juliet sort of period).


----------

